# ECO Aqualizer



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

All searches i did on the Eco Aqualizer http://www.ecoaqualizer.com/ eluded to it being just a novelty item basically. However, none say that they have actually tried it. Has anyone actually tried it? I bought one the other day, only because there is a 6 month guarantee. I'm interested to see if there has been any results from it previously.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I think i'm gonna put this item right next to the "Supercharge your car for $69.95" ad.


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

but have you tried it? or know anyone who has?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

There was an article way ack when in on of the popular Aquarium mags about this product and how it works. It was tested side by side with a tank without the device. It was also disected and photographed. All this was published. The company sued the mag and the mag was forced to print a retraction about it's alleged findings. Now I do not want to infer the product is good, bad or indifferent, BUT, I'd almost lump this in with the guy that sued a bunch of plant geeks for stating their opinions of his business practices. 

To prevent any possible repercussions about the way people may post to this thread consider it locked.


----------

